# Wie steuert man die Kopfzeile eines Word Dokumentes an?



## Nicki24 (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe ein Problem und hoffe dass Ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.
Ich möchte Formulardaten von Access an ein Wordf Dokument senden. Dies ist an und für sich kein Problem. Soweit funktioniert es auch mit der "Ersetzenfunktion". Nur habe ich ein Problem damit, diese Daten in die Kopfzeile des Word Dokumentes einzufügen. 
In die Kopfzeile möchte ich Name und Vorname einfügen. Im weiteren Dokument kann ich ohne Probleme den Namen und den Vornamen einfügen.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die Kopfzeile ansteuern kann?
Ich bin über jeden Hinweis dankbar.
Grüße


----------



## DrSoong (18. Oktober 2004)

Also, nachdem in in Word ein Makro aufgezeichnet habe, hat sich folgender Code ergeben (Texteingabe und den Text zentriert):

```
ActiveWindow.ActivePane.View.SeekView = wdSeekCurrentPageHeader 'auf Kopfzeile umschalten
    Selection.TypeText Text:="Das ist ein Text!" 'Text einfügen
    Selection.ParagraphFormat.Alignment = wdAlignParagraphCenter 'und ihn zentrieren
    ActiveWindow.ActivePane.View.SeekView = wdSeekMainDocument 'Wieder ins normale Dokument wechseln
```


Der Doc!


----------



## Nicki24 (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

  vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
  Da ich wenig Ahnung von dieser Materie habe, muss ich leider noch fragen, wie ich dieses einbinde.
  Muss ich den Code in Access (VBA) oder direct in Word als Makro einbinden? Und wenn ja, wie? 
  Nicki


----------



## DrSoong (19. Oktober 2004)

Kommt darauf an, wie du die Daten übermittelst. Wenn du dein bisheriges Makro in Access machst und du hast ein Word-Object geschaffen, kannst du das Makro mit dem Object genauso schreiben wie in Word.

Wenn du dein Programm in Word schreibst, gibts da ja keine Probleme. Wenn du mir noch ein paar genauere Angaben zu deinem Problem gibst, kann ich dir wahrscheinlich was zurechtzimmern.


Der Doc!


----------



## Nicki24 (19. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
 also, ich habe ein Formular in Access, wo der User seine Daten einträgt (Name, Vorname, Anschrift etc.). In Word gibt es ein Dokoument welches Textmarken enthält. Wobei Name, Vorname in der Kopfzeile steht und die Anschrift sowie andere Formulardaten stehen im restlichen Dokument. Im Accessformular steht der folgende VBACode:

  Set Bereich = Word_dokument.Content

  With Bereich.Find
      .Execute FindText:="Strasse", ReplaceWith:=Me![Strasse], Replace:=wdReplaceAll
      .Execute FindText:="Ort", ReplaceWith:=Me![Ort], Replace:=wdReplaceAll
      .Execute FindText:="Fon", ReplaceWith:=Me![Fon], Replace:=wdReplaceAll
  End With

  With Word_dokument
  .Activate
      .SaveAs FileName:=Akt_Pfad & "\Test.doc", FileFormat:=wdFormatDocument
      .Close
  End With

 Bei klick auf den Button in Access, wird mein Word Dokument geöffnet die Textmarken werden durch die Accessdaten ersetzt und in Test.doc abgespeichert.
 Nun geht es um das Problem, dass ich mit >>Set Bereich=Word_dokument.Content<< nicht die Kopfzeile in Word ansteuern kann, denke ich mal, dass es daran liegt. Denn wenn ich die Daten Name und Vorname in den Textbereich des Word Dokuments eintragen lasse funktioniert alles, ohne Probleme.
  So, ich hoffe, dass ich mein Problem jetzt ausführlicher geschildert habe, wenn Du noch Fragen hast einfach melden.
  Vielen Dank im vorraus
  Nicki


----------

